# después de que habían/hubieron negociado



## chicanul

Hi,

"Un techador recuperó $1,700 por haber construido un techo nuevo para una casa en Springboro, Ohio después de que el trabajador y el ABC hubieron negociado directamente con el contratista."
 
 
¿Está bien?


----------



## elprofe

¡Otra vez tú! jaja
No, lo siento, está mal :S
Sería: "hubieran" o "hubiesen"


----------



## chicanul

¿No se trata de "después de que" y el pasado (no el subjuntivo)?


----------



## elprofe

No se me ocurre ningún ejemplo en el que después de "después de que" haya que poner indicativo...


----------



## Milton Sand

chicanul said:


> Hi,
> 
> "Un techador recuperó $1*,*700 <—Use a comma, or a point, according to the country this is aimed to, or rather use nothing.— me por haber construido un techo nuevo para una casa en Springboro, Ohio*,* después [de] que el trabajador y el ABC hubieron negociado <—Maybe "negociaron" is easier.— directamente con el contratista."
> 
> 
> ¿Está bien?


Hi,
I think it is perfectly correct with "hubieron" since the action (_hubieron negociado_) actually took place completely.

"Hubieran" is not incorrect though, just meaning something different. It would work there as a form of indicative pluperfect (_pluscuamperfecto_) since the bargaining actually took place. This subjunctive-like pluperfect would mean that the action (_hubieran negociado_) is previous to another past action (_recuperó_), but not really linked to it.

For instance: *Después de que hubieron* meditado unos momentos, Jesús continuó hablando: "Cuando hagáis estas cosas..."
From other perspective: Después que el trabajador y el ABC hubieron negociado, un techador recuperó sus $1700.

Regards,


----------



## elprofe

En España sonaría raro el uso de "hubieron".


----------



## Milton Sand

That's because the _pretérito anterior del indicativo _(_hube/hubiste/hubieron negociado_) is barely used.


----------



## elprofe

Yo creo que es cuestión del lugar. 
Para mi, después de "después de que" va subjuntivo.
Ya sea pretérito anterior, pretérito pluscuamperfecto, futuro, o lo que sea


----------



## Milton Sand

Me había equivocado con el nombre del tiempo. (Por favor miren de nuevo  el post #7). En todo caso, siempre evito proponer "disparadores" del subjuntivo que, como alguna vez dije, son _tips_ de uso limitado.

Como ejemplo:
Después de que llegué y destapé una cerveza, el teléfono sonó.

Con "hubier*o*n negociado" queda claro que, inmediatamente después de concluido el regateo, y concluyamos que como consecuencia de ello, el hombre recibió su platica.

Con "hubier*a*n negociado" se comprende que el regateo se había realizado y a rato de eso (que nos sirve de referencia o como dato interesante) el hombre recibió su platica. También nos deja una duda: supuestamente negociaron.

Saludos,


----------



## neal41

Butt y Benjamin dice que el pretérito anterior casi no se usa en la lengua hablada.  ¿Sería aceptable decir

después de que el trabajador y el ABC habían negociado directamente con el contratista.


----------



## elprofe

Milton Sand said:


> Me había equivocado con el nombre del tiempo. (Por favor miren de nuevo  el post #7). En todo caso, siempre evito proponer "disparadores" del subjuntivo que, como alguna vez dije, son _tips_ de uso limitado.
> 
> Como ejemplo:
> Después de que llegué y destapé una cerveza, el teléfono sonó.
> 
> Con "hubier*o*n negociado" queda claro que, inmediatamente después de concluido el regateo, y concluyamos que como consecuencia de ello, el hombre recibió su platica.
> 
> Con "hubier*a*n negociado" se comprende que el regateo se había realizado y a rato de eso (que nos sirve de referencia o como dato interesante) el hombre recibió su platica. También nos deja una duda: supuestamente negociaron.
> 
> Saludos,



Después de que llegué y destapé una cerveza, el teléfono sonó.
Nosotros diríamos: Después de que yo llegara y destapara una cerveza, el teléfono sonó.

Y así con todas 
Por lo tanto,Chicanul, si va lo que estás diciendo, va destinado a países de américa, usa el indicativo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Huy, me parece difícil de asimilar lo que dices, Elprofe. Una cosa es que prefiramos los tiempos simples a los compuestos, pero cambiar de modo verbal ya sería cambiar mucho. El DPD pone su ejemplo a la americana, es decir, sin que "después [de] que" _obligue_ subjuntivo: 
"Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Después que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ y _Después de que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano."_ (DPD 2005, después, 2. después que o después de que.)​Que si aplica para los tiempos simples, ha de aplicar para los compuestos, como en el caso que expone Chicanul.


----------



## elprofe

Sí sí, de eso no hay duda, si va para los simples, va para los compuestos.
Pero reitero que yo digo:
Después de que juegues al futbol, ve a comprar.
Después de que hayas comido, ve a comprar. 
Viniste justo después de que ella se fuera.

etc etc...


----------



## caniho

I think this must have been discussed dozens of times in the forums. In Spain this structure take the subjunctive for most speakers, except sometimes when después de que means a pesar de que. In Latin America they use  the indicative more often than the subjunctive. Nobody seems to know for certain why it is that way, but the more reasonable explanation might be that for the Spaniards después de que should work the same as antes de que, so at some point we started confusing them both.


----------



## sastrem92

Corroboro todo lo dicho por elprofe.


----------



## elprofe

sastrem92 said:


> Corroboro todo lo dicho por elprofe.



Pues sí, pero porque hablas castellano de españa


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Aunque algunos consideran "había" incorrecto, para mí tiene sentido porque la acción ha terminado, y es un hecho concreto que el hablante sabía de eso. En cambio, si fuera algo que ya no ha sucedo, se usaría el subjuntivo...

Antes de que llegue ella, necesitamos comprarle un regalo.
Después de que yo salga, habrás de portarte bien con tus abuelos.

Pero, supongo que las dos se pueden usar.


----------



## flljob

elprofe said:


> Pero reitero que yo digo:
> Después de que juegues al futbol, ve a comprar.
> Después de que hayas comido, ve a comprar.
> Viniste justo después de que ella se fuera.
> 
> etc etc...


 
La primera es diferente de: Después de que jugaste al futbol, fuiste a comprar. Tienen un sentido completamente diferente.
Después de que hubiste comido (usado muy rara vez), fuiste a comprar.
Viniste justo después de que ella se fue.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

flljob said:


> La primera es diferente de: Después de que jugaste al futbol, fuiste a comprar. Tienen un sentido completamente diferente.
> Después de que hubiste comido (usado muy rara vez), fuiste a comprar.
> Viniste justo después de que ella se fue.
> 
> Saludos



No sé si lo haces para liar o para qué...

Tú dirías: Después de que jugaste al futbol, fuiste a comprar.
Yo diría: Después de que jugases al futbol, fuiste a comprar. (suena muy mal)
O más normal: Después de jugar al futbol,fuiste a comprar.

Tú dices: Después de que hubiste comido, fuiste a comprar.
Yo digo: Después de que hubieras comido, fuiste a comprar.

Tú dices: Viniste justo después de que ella se fue.
Yo digo: Viniste justo después de que ella se fuera.


----------



## flljob

elprofe said:


> No sé si lo haces para liar o para qué...
> 
> Tú dirías: Después de que jugaste al futbol, fuiste a comprar. En un contexto adecuado, sí.
> Yo diría: Después de que jugases al futbol, fuiste a comprar. (suena muy mal) Yo, jamás.
> O más normal: Después de jugar al futbol,fuiste a comprar. Esto es lo más frecuente.
> 
> Tú dices: Después de que hubiste comido, fuiste a comprar. Yo no, pero en las gramáticas es el sentido que se le da. (Puedes revisar a Bello. A este tiempo compuesto él lo llama antepasado. Una acción que sucedió antes del pretérito).
> 
> Yo digo: Después de que hubieras comido, fuiste a comprar. Si fuera un poco pedante diría Después de que hubiste comido fuiste a comprar. (Ver Bello)
> 
> Tú dices: Viniste justo después de que ella se fue. Sí.
> Yo digo: Viniste justo después de que ella se fuera. Yo, no.


 
Saludos


----------



## elprofe

Es una cuestión geográfica... Y aquí se ve claro:

Tú dices: Viniste justo después de que ella se fue. Sí.
Yo digo: Viniste justo después de que ella se fuera. Yo, no.

Otro ejemplo:
Tú dices: Después de que comiste, fuiste a comprar.
Yo digo: Después de que comieras, fuiste a comprar.


----------



## dexterciyo

> Tú dices: Después de que comiste, fuiste a comprar.
> Yo digo: Después de que comieras, fuiste a comprar.



Sinceramente, «después de que comieras, fuiste a comprar» suena rarísimo. Yo optaría por decir «después de comer, fuiste a comprar». La opción de «después de que comiste» no la usaría, pero no suena del todo mal.


----------



## elprofe

Es que te suena rara porque no lo decimos nunca, nosotros usamos la forma con infinitivo.


----------



## dexterciyo

Entonces, las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso.


----------



## Milton Sand

Bueno, ¿y si hay cambio de sujeto? ¿Cómo hacer con esta?:
*Él* pudo cobrar su dinero, después de que *ellos* hubieron negociado con el contratista.

¡Ah, creo que ya lo veo!:
Él pudo cobrar su dinero, después de *haber negociado* ellos con el contratista.

Así que, ¿suena mejor o peor así?:
Un techador recuperó $1700 (...) después de *haber negociado* el trabajador y el ABC con el contratista directamente.


----------



## flljob

elprofe said:


> Es que te suena rara porque no lo decimos nunca, nosotros usamos la forma con infinitivo.


 


dexterciyo said:


> Entonces, las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso.


 
De acuerdo:
Después de comer fuiste a cobrar.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

The action took place actually, and why "Después de que habían meditado " no está bien. ? 
*Después de que hubieron* meditado unos momentos, Jesús continuó hablando

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki




Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> I think it is perfectly correct with "hubieron" since the action (_hubieron negociado_) actually took place completely.
> 
> "Hubieran" is not incorrect though, just meaning something different. It would work there as a form of indicative pluperfect (_pluscuamperfecto_) since the bargaining actually took place. This subjunctive-like pluperfect would mean that the action (_hubieran negociado_) is previous to another past action (_recuperó_), but not really linked to it.
> 
> For instance: *Después de que hubieron* meditado unos momentos, Jesús continuó hablando: "Cuando hagáis estas cosas..."
> From other perspective: Después que el trabajador y el ABC hubieron negociado, un techador recuperó sus $1700.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

Por ejemplo,


_Falleció después de que Japón hubo ( habìa ¨??)
derrotado a China y Rusia, y de que Japón se hubo(había ??) convertido en una 
potencia mundial, 

Hiro Sasaki_


----------



## _SantiWR_

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> The action took place actually, and why "Después de que habían meditado " no está bien. ?



Past perfect (pretérito pluscuamperfecto) is used to talk about something that happened *before* a specific point in the past. For example: "_Cuando llegué a su casa_ (specific point in the past) _ya se había ido_ (before I get there).



> Después de que hubieron meditado unos momentos, Jesús continuó hablando



That may be fine to my understanding, but "hubieron" (pretérito anterior) is no longer used in modern Spanish, at least not in speech.


----------



## _SantiWR_

_Falleció después de que Japón derrotó/derrotara_ a China (the subjunctive would be preferred in modern Spanish from Spain)


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

_SantiWR_ said:


> _Falleció después de que Japón derrotó/derrotara_ a China (the subjunctive would be preferred in modern Spanish from Spain)



Gracias

Entonces, aun en el caso de que una acciòn o un hecho es terminado, es prfeferible usar el subjuntivo.

Hiro Sasaki


----------

